# anyone else live like a hermit?



## Creepy Little Clown

I'm 31 years old, suffer from general/social anxiety & depression (for nearly 20 years now), I visit my mum (who only lives around the corner) once a week, take the dog a walk at 1am for an hour, & the rest of the time I spend alone (apart from the dog) in my home doing absolutely nothing but staring at the clock & feeling sorry for myself, any similar stories?


----------



## mismac

I wish I could be a hermit 100% of the time! I enjoy time at home watching tv and doing other stuff around the house. Why are you sitting there staring at the clock? Think of things to do that will make you happy!


----------



## mfd

I live with my parents still, but beyond them I live as a hermit. I've been off the property 3 times this year, and two of those were medical outings.

I find my days to be rather enjoyable though :stu My days are mostly escaping reality into fiction... reading, writing, or drawing. I think I'd want to do that regardless of SA.


----------



## cosmic dust

Yeah, I live a bit like a hermit, sure, but I don't mind. I mean it's not like I didn't do my fair share of drinking and socializing, but look where that got me - nowhere. Into the rehab :lol


----------



## Frostbite

Sounds oddly familiar


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

mismac said:


> I wish I could be a hermit 100% of the time! I enjoy time at home watching tv and doing other stuff around the house. Why are you sitting there staring at the clock? Think of things to do that will make you happy!


I stare at the clock wondering why time goes so slow, I'm far too much of a misery to think of somthing happy to do



mfd said:


> I live with my parents still, but beyond them I live as a hermit. I've been off the property 3 times this year, and two of those were medical outings.
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot I go to the doctors once a month too
> 
> 
> 
> cosmic dust said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I live a bit like a hermit, sure, but I don't mind. I mean it's not like I didn't do my fair share of drinking and socializing, but look where that got me - nowhere. Into the rehab :lol
> 
> 
> 
> I do the drinking, but not the socializing
Click to expand...


----------



## nomore11

im 25, but ive lived like a hermit from probably 16-25. please give me some advise to get out of this rut.


----------



## longwaytorun

I'm 31 too. Basically I go to work and then come home and watch tv or browse the net. It's soooooooo boring, but I just suck with people. I'm looking for a new hobby!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I plan to live like a hermit soon. I just need to save more money so i can afford a mini house and a small piece of land.


----------



## Overthinker80

I'm 33 and I had to move back in with my parents cause I couldn't find a job.

It sucks living with them even though they are nice, and I have no way of moving out now, but even when I lived by myself I lived like a hermit and truth is I am not really sure why.

I mean, I DO have SOME SA...(I emphasize SOME) but it is not THAT bad. More than that I just have really bad GAD and some depression and NLD, but I have a hard time figuring out where to go and what to do.

For the life of me I can't even figure out why I avoided people so much when I lived on my own for 8 ****ing years.

I did martial arts a lot and still do and those were the people I interacted with, but I lived in a college town and SHOULD have made a lot of friends and didn't make almost any outside of martial arts.

I would go to the bars by myself and it wasn't until a couple months before I moved out I FINALLY made a couple friends, but now they will never become real friends because I moved away.....figures.....

I just don't know what to do with myself and so I am usually alone.

I am very set in my ways and I am lonely as all hell.

I don't like living like a hermit, and I want to change...BADLY.

If anyone has any advice I'd love to hear it.


----------



## 1Hermit

Creepy Little Clown said:


> I'm 31 years old, suffer from general/social anxiety & depression (for nearly 20 years now), I visit my mum (who only lives around the corner) once a week, take the dog a walk at 1am for an hour, & the rest of the time I spend alone (apart from the dog) in my home doing absolutely nothing but staring at the clock & feeling sorry for myself, any similar stories?


Due to a very rare medical disorder known as full body profuse sweating (hyperhydrosis) I find myself having to live more and more like a hermit. Summers are just way too hot. Since my recent heat illness where I was neglected by a local Red Cross branch and some other guys wearing fire dept tees, I now suffer repercussions from the neglect. At first I thought I wasn't permanently hurt from it; Until I stepped outside on a 78 degree day that felt like 90! Prolonged illness must've done it. I've struggled for years, but these clowns worsened things for me by denying me a well needed cot during 11 symptoms. Atop that, they tried to pressure me to drive home sick instead of giving me one of 2 OPEN cots to lay down! Anyway, it was reported, & I was told by the regional CEO's assistant that I "won't have that problem anymore." I've been admittedly very worried that she wouldn't share any details, so I'm very concerned as to exactly what I'll face next time I fall ill, & since I was UNexpectedly hit twice in a day, chances are I'll likely see another incident; Its only a matter of time. I never see it coming, it hits suddenly without warning. I have no medical history of this, so it was actually a real big shock to me that it happened. I only thought i'd be ok, which before I was; Until recently. Not sure why, but I WAS drinking water & other liquids ALL DAY despite sweating it all back out. I now seek an advocate who can be on my side about this someone local to stand up to clowns who work first aid buildings at public events.

I think what stops heat illness is the fact that when I get too hot I know to lay down anyway, which may really be why i'd never been sick til now. The fact I had no acdess away from home at the time may be why I fell i'll. When I get too hot I must lay right down on a very well padded something & rest in an AC'd place. I sure hope those clowns don't pull nothing again, since I'm now onto them. I'm so wise to them I'm now much harder to fool, & having genius qualities, I'm definitely NOT stupid.

I'm a 46-year-old homemaker and writer living in Ashland, Ohio leading an online campaign for more cots at the First Aid building at Wooster Ohio's fairgrounds. The Wooster Ohio Red Cross has only two cots for 50 people during fair week. People who are prone to heat illness really need more cots. I'm angry with the Wooster Ohio Red Cross for denying me an open cot when I fell ill on 9-10-13. Despite repeatedly begging to lay down, I was denied two free cots when I most needed one. Cot mismanagement risks lives, and I could've died with 11 symptoms. I drive long distance to visit Wayne County's fair, and I just need a fair break. I think my campaign could be a great story that puts a personal face on the issue of cot mismanagement.

https://www.change.org/petitions/wooster-ohio-red-cross

We need not be forced to go to the emergency room when we can easily be treated for free. Cot mismanagement puts lives at risk. My aim is to prevent what happened to me from ever again happening to me or anyone else.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I live about half my life as a hermit. I really enjoy my loner time though.


----------



## JamesM2

I cope best on my own and try to live as much of a reclusive life as possible. Unfortunately I have to work which means having to be surrounded by people for eight and a half hours every weekday, which makes me completely and utterly miserable.


----------



## catawampus

These days I pretty much spend 24-7 alone. I work from home too. The only time I get out amongst people is to grocery shop, run the occasional errand or go the gym for a bit. Usually I can't wait to get back home. It gets lonely sometimes but I'm getting more and more used to it and starting to realize that I'd rather be by myself than be around anyone for an extended period of time.

I do go through phases though. Sometimes I really crave companionship, other times it's far preferable being a recluse.


----------



## starr80

I am a hermit, too. I can't be with people and I can't be alone. I don't belong anywhere.


----------



## Mousy

I'm 20 years old and I haven't gotten a job or enrolled in college. I've been doing nothing productive for the past 2 and a half years. I only interact with family. I force myself to go to stores on the weekends and for walks during the week.


----------



## Mousy

Mousy said:


> I'm 20 years old and I haven't gotten a job or enrolled in college. I've been doing nothing productive for the past 2 and a half years. I only interact with family. I force myself to go to stores on the weekends and for walks during the week.


Oh wait this is for over 30's. Oops.


----------



## Sargen

I lived like a hermit for about 4 years. I didn't go anywhere for long periods then when I did I would have bad anxiety about it. It's a lot better now. I got a job and that helped for me.


----------



## starsonfire

Yes, I'm wasting my life. I need to start working at least. I don't have friends to hang out with. Every time I think I could have a friend, they abandon me.


----------



## Mongoose

That pretty much describes me. I'm unemployed and do nothing all day. I don't leave the house much except to go to the gym. I wish I could have a normal life, but I'm unemployable, and I can't do anything about it.


----------



## LoungeFly

I'm wondering how folks who do live like hermits ( really don't like this word) and live by themselves, how they pay for livelihood things, shelter, food, clothes, etc. Just genuinely interested. 

As for me, I work, usually try and hit the gym after, then come home and watch tv. Every so often hang out with a friend or my sister


----------



## NicoShy

Such a dull life today, don't wanna leave bed


----------



## Mongoose

LoungeFly said:


> I'm wondering how folks who do live like hermits ( really don't like this word) and live by themselves, how they pay for livelihood things, shelter, food, clothes, etc. Just genuinely interested.


My parents pay for everything because I'm an unemployed loser.


----------



## LoungeFly

Mongoose said:


> My parents pay for everything because I'm an unemployed loser.


*hug* Don't say that about yourself. I only ask, cause I did get lucky and kind of fell into a job that a friends parents owned, so I knew them. ( It has since changed ownership, but I knew and worked there for years ) Without my foot already in the door, I'm not sure what kind of job I would of been able to get. I feel bad for individuals who aren't able to work because of SA, or leave their houses, and wonder how they are able to pay for anything. I'm sure some don't have parents. It's really none of my business, and maybe shouldn't of asked, but it was something that went through my head.


----------



## HelpfulHero

Perhaps I am an extravert after all. I do go into hermit mode for long stretches, but they can be very productive at times. I wish I had the resources to just spend time learning whatever caught my interest However now I simply must concentrate on finding a job and classes. I noticed one of my problems is feeling romantically undesirable so at times I go "party" to prove my sexual desirability, but this only leads to trouble. I should find a girlfriend, but it's hard because I want that "crazy about you" sort of love . I have met 1 or 2 young ladies who can give me that. /stream of consciousness


----------



## 87wayz

I used to have many talents and interests, but now all I do is work. I don't go anywhere and my quasi friendships are work related. I don't see my wife enough because work, and it makes me feel distant from her even though she's pregnant. This is a strange place for me at 26; feels like I've stalled again.

Good luck to everybody.


----------



## milo001

I'm 25 but I believe I'll still the same when I'm in my 30's. Sometimes I'll think what's the point in living like this. It's better to be dead than alive.


----------



## mudfox

I spend about 90-95% of my week on my own. can't live/exist with other people. I can't work, although I've had jobs in the past. the last job I had I literally walked out of because I can't be around people. the last time one of my 3 friends in the world came to stay I had to ask him to leave before he had intended going - I can't even be around my own friends/family. I have to be on my own. I can't have any kind of boyfriend/girlfriend relationship for the same reason. I seriously think I'm allergic to people, as tacky as that sounds. I can objectify and appreciate that's not normal, so the problem definitely lies with me, but I wouldn't class myself as a 'weird' guy. I'm pretty rational/generous/creative/blah blah... It's just people. I can't do people.


----------



## Nick9075

I lost everything in a year have wanted to go out or do anything. Been abusing adderall as well


----------



## johnny0854

*Recluse*

Hi, I am beginning to live like a hermit and I think it helps in way by controlling the level of stimulation I am exposed to.


----------



## i suck at life

yea i can be a hermit. the only thing stopping me from being a complete hermit is work, church, and my parents. my parents always make me get outta the house. i dont like getting outta the house tho. if it were up to me, i'd end up sleeping and internet-ing my life away lol


----------



## ByMyself19

Mousy said:


> Oh wait this is for over 30's. Oops.


Lol I'm 20 too and I live like a hermit..feeling miserable :cry


----------



## ByMyself19

LoungeFly said:


> I'm wondering how folks who do live like hermits ( really don't like this word) and live by themselves, how they pay for livelihood things, shelter, food, clothes, etc. Just genuinely interested.


I'm wondering about the same thing :con if anyone can help us out it's much appreciated.


----------



## KimThanh

The only times I go out of the house are for work, chores, and rarely for entertainment. Even then, I prefer to go to the movies and concerts on my own.


----------



## Boomaloom

Yeah pretty much. I dont think you need to lock yourself in a basement and get delivered food to be a hermit. I work outside at home all day, I go to shops, run errands, see movies, go to events related to my hobby where I sometimes chat with 1 or 2 people. But I still class myself as a hermit. Why? Because the only people in the world I have any meaningful relationship with are my parents, my phone never rings unless it is them or a service provider/business call and I never go places with friends anymore really.


----------



## Just Here

RelinquishedHell said:


> I live about half my life as a hermit. I really enjoy my loner time though.


Me too.

I would rather do yard work then be around people.


----------



## Bugsy

starsonfire said:


> Yes, I'm wasting my life. I need to start working at least. I don't have friends to hang out with. Every time I think I could have a friend, they abandon me.


Yeah, this is my life too, except I have a job - not that it really makes me feel much better. I hate that I'm just wasting my life away. But I don't know how to change because I'm so afraid of people.



LoungeFly said:


> I'm wondering how folks who do live like hermits ( really don't like this word) and live by themselves, how they pay for livelihood things, shelter, food, clothes, etc. Just genuinely interested.


I don't exactly live like a hermit but I use the internet to pay for bills and could order groceries online and have them delivered. Some people who never leave their houses may also have a relative or some sort of friend who brings them things they need.


----------



## Nick9075

Do many of you guys work even though you don't leave the house? I pretty much lost everything now I am both afraid and resentful of being around people. I am pathetic. I live on a few hundred a week from an investment I put everything into and got screwed and my parents give me money at age 39. I am pathetic and just don't feel it because I am always on some type of SSRI or anti anxiety medication


----------



## Kiwong

Outside work I spend most of my time alone. I actually like the lifestyle of a hermit. I enjoy the time I spend by myself. I communicate with the world mostly on the internet. Things might get a lot of worse for me, many people don't accept me of my anxiety. I feel even more isolation and dislike closing in around me.


----------



## overthelake

I"m currently unemployed and living with parents. I guess you could say I live like a hermit, but I really try to get out and exercise. It's hard becauwe we live in the country. It's so hard to get anywhere out here interesting without walking for 20 zillion miles. And whne you've lived in the same palce your whole life it gets boring, especially if you're living with parents and feel ashamed of it.

I like to observe people, but I don't like to be the target of hteir attention or otherwise involved with them. All I can say is I love the atmosphere in cities. So many people, so many places, so many lights and sounds. Compared to the country, cities are interesting to me. Yes, the country is beautiful, but cities give me something the coutnry doesn't. Maybe I'm really not in touch with nature or maybe my nature is in the city. I used to think I liked nature, but now I"m not sure. maybe i don't?

Wish I had a job. I don't want to see things get worse. Sometimes I feel very vulnerable and afraid. I have no security right now. Without a job and being so depenent on others, it makes not have any self worth. What gets me mad is I know I can "work". I can mow the lawn: check. I can cook my food: check. Etc. Only negative is I sometimes am a perfectionst. And sometimes my anxieties about my vulnerabilities makes me feel scared. It's like being in a deep dark scary slimy cavernous hole and not sure if you'll ever get out to breath the air and see the bright colors of day ever again

Some say the deep dark scary slimy cavernous hole is normal and I should just accept it. But All I gota say to that is over my dead body. There's just two exist: the bright colors of day or deaths door.


----------



## Rainbowmuffin

*Rainbow hermit here!!!*

I'm 31 years old and practically live like a hermit. I only venture outside when I really have to. I've not had a job since the age of 21. Went in for many jobs but was turned away either because they felt I was under-skilled or over-skilled (most likely my face didn't fit). I suffer from severe depression and mostly due to the stress have developed several health conditions that makes me getting a job very difficult. Working from home would be better but I have no idea how to pursue that and despite seeking help in the past wasn't given any, so i've given up on that. Time went by quickly and before I knew it I was in my late twenties and officially unemployable. I received some inheritance from my deceased grandparents and have been living on both that and my parents good will (I still live with them). I have no friends, just being around other people gets me anxious, heart beat starts pounding, feel faint etc so I avoid social situations as best I can. I've never been in a relationship and despite folk in the media etc saying depression is only temporary, things will get better, i'm still in the same position I was in 10 years ago and nothing has got better, even the brief counselling I had was a waste of time. The therapist was more concerned with what time it was, I always went in late and she always promptly had me out the room as soon as the time allotted for the session was up. It was purely just a job, she couldn't have cared less. 
I'm only still here today for my parents as I wouldn't want them to have to live with the fallout of me killing myself, but once they've gone who knows?


----------



## ocelot81

LoungeFly said:


> I'm wondering how folks who do live like hermits ( really don't like this word) and live by themselves, how they pay for livelihood things, shelter, food, clothes, etc. Just genuinely interested.
> 
> As for me, I work, usually try and hit the gym after, then come home and watch tv. Every so often hang out with a friend or my sister


Odd, just before I read your post I posed the exact same question to myself. Some of the answers given aside, I have wonderful parents who at least at this point haven't had to help at this point, but paying for everything? No way. Being a true hermit isn't an option for me, despite the allure at this point. I don't communicate well but do have to hang on to my current job as long as I can.

(I don't mean to disparage others here in the thread... )


----------



## fernjoy

I like to think I'm not a hermit and I do force myself to leave the house everyday. But I go volunteer to walk dogs at shelter or go swimming at gym. I can do these things without talking to other people. While I had to move back in with my parents, I have brief encounters with them as well. I go most days without talking to anyone else.


----------



## ocelot81

I should take back my post a bit and rethink my personal definition of a hermit. Very, *very* few of of IMHO (very humble, and subjective) tend to live life as a true hermit. Many of us seem to run and complete errands, talk however briefly with our parents and/or few friends, pay bills, etc. Hermits by definition live completely isolated and inward, with *no* contact with outside world.

Now, saying that, I will take a 180-degree view and say, at least psychologically or mentally, a lot of us do live alone. Maybe not physically hermits, but emotionally. I am about at that point, even when I have to discuss things with store associates or team members, or store clerks while I am on errands, even small talk with strangers. It's very hard to pay attention patiently when others talk to me, even with immediate issues at hand or subjects I find important or relevent now.

I haven't given up though, and certainly rely still on others for food or brief interaction. A lonely monk in a cavern or high mountain monastery I am not.


----------



## Mixahl

Not by choice.
I do go places.
Although I see people, I am alone to the point of isolation.
It seems as if there is a dome around me, blocking people from me, and me from them. I don't like it. I suppose, perhaps, it is a reason I joined this site, to connect with people.


----------



## EyeHope

The only time I leave the house is to go to work. On weekends I don't even bother changing out of my pyjamas. I just wait for Monday to roll around and I do exactly what I had done the previous week :blank


----------



## Mixahl

That sounds sad, EyeHope, but I can relate.


----------



## senrab

I have big shut-in tendencies.


----------



## Pompeii

I have a shell and walk sideways, so yes.


----------



## low

31. Similar story to a lot of you. I live in a council flat and I'm an unemployed bum. I HATE not working, stealing other peoples money effectively. Not working is the worst thing for me. And I'm very limited in what I'm able to do at this point. It's _that_ bad. Basically cleaning in a quiet area with no one else or leaflet posting through doors. That's really pretty much it. I look for work and go through jobs and it basically goes like 'Nope, customer facing. Nope, will have to answer the phone. Nope, too many people'. Sucks so much. Sorry for the tangent. Just that work is something pretty central here. With a job I'd be occupied and feel better about myself for not being a bum. Know I was saving for the future and I could afford to do stuff. I've thought about getting a dog for a time now. I think it would be good for company - and my mental health. But I hold off because I really want to work and then it wouldn't be fair on it. It's a head screw. A bit like a catch 22. I basically go to the gym a few times a week, food shopping, and to my parents. Can't afford to do things like the cinema.


----------



## Asha1985

I kinda view my home as a prison of my own creation. I get so bored, lonely, and depressed being in it as much as I am but I only leave it if I really have to. I really can't seem to muster up enough confidence to just sit in my own backyard or take a walk around the corner.


----------



## apk55

I am not far off being a hermit myself. I am retired with a modest pension, no debts and own my house. While I do often go out with a local rambling club which I can tolerate, and I see my mother every week this practically all the contact I have with people. Nobody else has been inside my house for months.
I could easily be one of these people who dies and my body is not found until years later


----------



## sunfish

I don't have the "luxury" of being a hermit. Work forces me out among people, so I'm not sure I can relate to your dilemma. I hope you can find something to do with your time. I've always found helping others (soup kitchens, whatever) to really snap me out of my loneliness.


----------



## softcorner

i am 31 came out of rehab 2 months ago pretty much never left the house before that either except to drink or get high.Now that has been put a stop to the drinking which would keep me busy through the day,now i just walk around the house and watch tv and and go out to meet the doctor when i have to for my medication i went mental about 4 months ago i was told by my parents and was treated by ECT and am now on medication.


----------



## Dre12

softcorner said:


> i am 31 came out of rehab 2 months ago pretty much never left the house before that either except to drink or get high.Now that has been put a stop to the drinking which would keep me busy through the day,now i just walk around the house and watch tv and and go out to meet the doctor when i have to for my medication i went mental about 4 months ago i was told by my parents and was treated by ECT and am now on medication.


Have you been to AA or NA? There is plenty of folks in those organisations that would help you and the meetings keep you busy and social.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

yes, in my little cacoon. Maybe sometime ill be a butterfly.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Yes. I have a job (barely), but other than that, it's just me. 

I'm not a shut-in. I like going to the city for lunch, the odd movie or hiking etc.

I'd say I'm more content than lonely when by myself. I love just doing my own thing and reflecting.


----------



## BlueDay

Not a complete shut-in, but spend the majority of my time alone. I like to take long walks in the metroparks and go to the movies, but I'm happy at home watching TV, listening to music, or bouncing around the internet. I only sometimes feel really lonely. I'm just built that way.


----------



## forex

31 this januari , last job been in 2007 for two weeks after that i crashed . 
hermit mode for the last even before last job .


----------



## random lonely man

since i became 30 i live like a hermit. i am now 32 years. 

before that i had friends etc. i was never popular but i had a life. 

now i am working the night shift at a supermarket and life with my dad since i cant afford a flat on my own since the payment is so crappy. i only work part time.

i have a skindisease in the face, which basically means that my face looks like its melting. no pretty sight. since i have this disease i am pretty much stuck with this job since noone will hire me for a dayjob anyway. i could study but i have social anxiety since my face looks so bad.

i dont go out much. only at night after work i go and buy some things to eat/drink for the week etc. i stopped going to concerts, bars etc. 

so yes, i live like a hermit. and i hate it. yes i could go out but i dont feel comfortable outside (at the daytime) anymore. ppl look at me like i have a infectious disease. my disease is not infections. i can understand the ppl but for me its not easy. 

even buying food at night after work is pretty hard for me sometimes since i dont want that ppl look me in the face. i kinda became disgusted with myself sometimes.


----------



## thedead

not 31+, but popped in to say that this is very similar to my life too.During holidays, I wake up at 8 AM and continuously use the laptop for more than 15 hours before going to bed without any use, and this has been the same from the past 6 1/2 years. Sorry once again for posting here.


----------



## wolf32

Yeah. After 30 it gets harder for us to make friends or hang out with people you knew for a long time after a hermit time. I miss my 20s. I see a lot of people going through
the same situation.


----------



## hgroog

wolf32 said:


> Yeah. After 30 it gets harder for us to make friends or hang out with people you knew for a long time after a hermit time. I miss my 20s. I see a lot of people going through
> the same situation.


yep and it sucks for those of us who haven't married or have a solid career (yet). Sadly, I find that although I keep trying, people just aren't open to adding new people their social group at this age. I have spent many a night indoors because of this.


----------



## cloister2

hgroog said:


> yep and it sucks for those of us who haven't married or have a solid career (yet). Sadly, I find that although I keep trying, people just aren't open to adding new people their social group at this age. I have spent many a night indoors because of this.


I am not being critical but why give up? If the only thing holding you back is a lack of opportunity you certainly won't find it in your home with the door locked and dead bolted. I would seek every possible opportunity before taking that course... in my case I have other problems which tend to keep me busy and distant from other people.


----------



## hgroog

cloister2 said:


> I am not being critical but why give up? If the only thing holding you back is a lack of opportunity you certainly won't find it in your home with the door locked and dead bolted. I would seek every possible opportunity before taking that course... in my case I have other problems which tend to keep me busy and distant from other people.


I haven't given up on anything. To be fair, I don't have the time or energy to deal with people like I used to, right now I have a health condition which I am trying to adapt into an already hectic lifestyle.

I was stating something that often makes me feel like I am continuously let down by people. So even though I don't actively seek relationships, my door is not shut if people wish to open it. In the meantime, I focus on my health and career.


----------



## twitchy666

Alone

Feeding myself and plenty of exercise to keep fit


----------



## cloister2

hgroog said:


> I haven't given up on anything. To be fair, I don't have the time or energy to deal with people like I used to, right now I have a health condition which I am trying to adapt into an already hectic lifestyle.
> 
> I was stating something that often makes me feel like I am continuously let down by people. So even though I don't actively seek relationships, my door is not shut if people wish to open it. In the meantime, I focus on my health and career.


People. Eff them. I'll take a good book or some internet browsing over people sometimes.


----------



## ChillPenguin

Summer 2002 is when i last had a proper job.Anxiety and depression was too much and i lived like a hermitt for a bout 2 years(never left house at all) I gained a lot a weight(376lbs at heaviest) through comfort eating and zero activity so i know how horrible living like that can just crush your spirit.

These days im not a hermitt but the only times i leave the house are to go get groceries,take the dog for a walk or go for a run and thats it.


----------

